# The Canon R6 Thread



## photoflyer (Aug 29, 2020)

I have always benefited from others sharing their experiences with different gear.  So I am creating a thread for the Canon R6.  My hope is that those of you who get one will share your experiences and images so that those making a decision, perhaps years from now will benefit from your insights.

Mine arrived yesterday.  It was killing me not to use it right away but I was committed to flying with a friend that evening.  So today I really got a chance to take it for a spin.

First.  I was not expecting to get one.  And, I did not get it because it is mirrorless.  I got it because the AF in it is dual pixel AF all the time and can focus a lens down to f 16.  I have several L lenses that when the 2X teleconverter is on them go as small as f 11.   I wanted to get more out of my glass and this camera is supposed to do that.

Based on today I think it does.

These images where shot with the EF 100-400 f 4.5-5.6 Mark II L and the 2X teleconverter at max zoom making it 800mm @ f 11 on the full frame R6.  Also, I set the AF to tracking so once it locked on a subject it attempts to stick with it.  ISO was set to Auto with minimum speed of 1/1000. At least one of the Osprey shots is at ISO 10000 and another at 20000.   I was in a pontoon boat hand holding the camera.  It was fairly calm during the shots of the Osprey but windy and choppy when I shot the Jet Ski and the boat.  These were shot JPEG and HEIF converted to JPEG, not raw.

1)



 
2)



 

3)


 

4)


 

5)


----------



## Derrel (Aug 29, 2020)

I am seeing your photos on my phone but I did zoom in to the first two osprey shots and they look pretty darn good for such a high ISO level. It is amazing the image quality that the newest digital cameras are giving us.

 I would say that this camera has extremely high image quality potential if that is what ISO 10000 looks like!


----------



## Space Face (Aug 30, 2020)

Wow, looking great.  For the very high iso, that is bloody impressive indeed.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 30, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I am seeing your photos on my phone but I did zoom in to the first two osprey shots and they look pretty darn good for such a high ISO level. It is amazing the image quality that the newest digital cameras are giving us.



These are cropped a bit and I'm sure if they were shot in raw I could have done a better job in post with any noise.  So I think the camera did its job.  And, if a viewer sees the noise, I failed in composing the subject.  Of course this crowd, rightly so, wants to see the details.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2020)

I was impressed by ISO 10,000... It is pretty clear that at ISO 20,000 there is more noise.I can remember when that level of noise was what we got at ISO 1600.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 31, 2020)

Looks like this will serve you well.

Like Derrel I'm also quite impressed with an ISO 10000 image that looks that clean.
I look forward to seeing more from this body.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 31, 2020)

zombiesniper said:


> I look forward to seeing more from this body.



Let me know if there is something specific (low light, IBIS on non IS lens etc.) and I will see if I can take it and share it.  Hopefully as others get theirs they will see this and share thoughts.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 31, 2020)

Just a throw away shot on the walk home, but I wanted to try night, medium ISO, IBIS on a non IS lens and dynamic range in a dark setting.  ISO 6400, 85mm f 1.8 (no IS) 1/40th at f1.8.  The darker is about what it really looked like (maybe even a bit darker). These were only very slightly cropped, otherwise JPG right from the camera.


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 2, 2020)

Ok last images from me and then maybe someone else will share.

I will say the 20 megapixel sensor is fantastic.  I can see why it is in the 1 DX Mark III.

This one is from the  EF 100-400 f 4.5-5.6 L MII.  Extreme  crop.



 


These were from a walk downtown tonight using the EF 70-200 2.8 Mark II.

ISO 12800



 

ISO 1600 1/40th


----------



## Winona (Oct 2, 2020)

Very impressive! I LOVE my Canon 100-400, but low light conditions are my downfall. I use it with a Canon 80D.  I don’t like the outcome with higher ISO. I can’t think of what ISO starts to look bad- definitely 8000-12000. I would like to see some low light shots when you have time. 

I need to look at this camera. I hike with my Fuji XT1 (mirror less) that my brother handed down to me because it is lightweight and doesn’t cause neck pain. But I only have a kit lens.  The 80D is pretty heavy.


----------



## Winona (Oct 2, 2020)

I should have said low light wildlife! Those last few pictures are low light and very good.


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 2, 2020)

Winona said:


> I should have said low light wildlife! Those last few pictures are low light and very good.



I took this last night.  Even though it was dark and overcast as the sun was about to set and this was shot on at f 11 @ 25600 ISO it is still OK, not great but to me stunning if you could to see the conditions under which it was shot.  Also, it was hand held at 800mm and 1/800th second from a boat.


----------



## Winona (Oct 4, 2020)

Agree-not great, but good enough to record a moment in time. Really good for that high of ISO.


----------



## Ulearndeals (Oct 26, 2020)

Very good information relate canon r6 read more infomation Ulearndeals


----------



## Winona (Feb 24, 2022)

I am glad I remembered this thread. Photo flyer-I thought you had the R5, but now I see it was the R6. I feel limited with my 80D and planning a National park trip this June. I really want a nice camera set up this trip. The R7 is taking forever and we don’t even know what it will be yet, although maybe an announcement to come soon. 

Anyway-I guess the biggest concern Is reach for wildlife and megapixels. I have never used FF and never feel I have enough reach as is. I see above you had some cropped photos that look good. Anyone have found this to be a problem? I do pet photography, wildlife, landscape. Hobby, but like pro results ( that’s eventually my goal-before I die I want to be really good at something LOL). 

I have a canon 100-400 II with 1.4 extender. I can not get good shots from the 80D with the extender on. I was thinking about the f11 800mm, but see photoflyer gets good shots adding an extender to the 100-400. That’s something to think about. 

I guess I’m rambling. Trying to decide whether to go for it or not but have heard very few complaints about R6. I am thinking R6, use my 100-400 w/ 1.4, maybe get f11 800-understand the downfalls. Buy a 70-200 f4 and adapter ( the older one cuz can’t afford new RF on top of everything else). 

Anyone want to talk me out of it?


----------



## ronlane (Feb 24, 2022)

Winona said:


> I am glad I remembered this thread. Photo flyer-I thought you had the R5, but now I see it was the R6. I feel limited with my 80D and planning a National park trip this June. I really want a nice camera set up this trip. The R7 is taking forever and we don’t even know what it will be yet, although maybe an announcement to come soon.
> 
> Anyway-I guess the biggest concern Is reach for wildlife and megapixels. I have never used FF and never feel I have enough reach as is. I see above you had some cropped photos that look good. Anyone have found this to be a problem? I do pet photography, wildlife, landscape. Hobby, but like pro results ( that’s eventually my goal-before I die I want to be really good at something LOL).
> 
> ...



With the R5 and R6, you can use the 100-400 and use the crop factor in the camera to stay at f/4 but then you add the 1.4x tc, you get that much more.

I have the R6 and love it with my 300mm f/2.8 for wildlife. I haven't yet had a chance to try it with the camera crop factor but I will get there soon.


----------



## photoflyer (Feb 24, 2022)

Winona said:


> Anyone want to talk me out of it?



Once someone has a full frame camera they will always have one.  But that doesn't mean one won't have a crop sensor as well.  I purchased a used 7D Mark II a few months ago because I got tired of waiting for the R7.   Last weekend I was shooting a college baseball game and had the R6, 7D Mark II, 70-200 f 2.8 L and the 100-400 4.5-5.6 MII L.  

First, it was mostly bright and sunny, so the ISO was low (helpful for the 7DMII).  In terms of shooting, I MUCH prefer the R6.  There is just something magic about the exposure simulation and pointing at a subject with the AF and watching it track it.  _* I cannot emphasize this enough.*_  Once the AF is locked, I can move the camera so that I get the composition I want.  With the 7DMII (known for its AF) I really have to anticipate the composition and position the focus point accordingly before taking the shot.  

The image quality at the ISO on this shoot was similar between the two with a little extra "something" on the R6.  But, on shoots where the ISO is 1600 and above, the difference becomes noticeable.    I'll share a few shots if anyone cares.

If someone is a wildlife shooter only, the R6 still works but the R5 is better...at a price.  The R6 excellent for all around shooting.  I will go from sports, to wildlife, to night landscapes to portraits in the span of a week or two.  There may be better cameras for each of these but the R6 can do all of them well.

Another factor to consider is file size.  After I got the R6 I finally understood why the 1D Mark III "was only" 20 megapixels.    If you're a pro or serious amateur, you are shooting a lot and giant files size have a real cost in terms of time and space. The raw images on the R6 are certainly manageable and the CRAW maintains all of the detail (you can find comparisons online and judge for yourself) and are smaller than the JPEGs cameras with a larger sensor.

The 2x TC works with the 100-400.  The AF works at F11 though a bit slower.   I have successfully tracked a bald eagle in flight, handheld at 800mm F11to finally get a reasonably good image.   I also have the 1.4 TC but it is a mark II version and while it works fine is a full generation older.   

If you have any non-IS lenses, like magic, they become image stabilized.  I've shot my 85 1.8 (non-IS) at 1/10th second and compared it with the IBIS off.  It is the difference between usable and not usable.

Landscapes are simply wider on a full frame given the lack of the 1.6 crop but that has nothing to do with the R6. However, I like to shoot them at night and the high ISO performance is helpful.

Finally, there is no substitute for good glass, and you have that.  If you decided to pull the trigger on the R6, keep the 80D if you can swing it.


----------



## Winona (Feb 25, 2022)

Great information. Thanks. I guess I need to familiarize myself with the files. Didn’t realize it was different. I knew R5 was and files too big for me. My computer is a mess as it is. 

I’ll keep the 80D. Have 2 kids into photography. One has my T2i. Then I have a Fuji and the 80D they can play with. I’ll use the 80D for good light landscape or general photography on the trip and R6 for wildlife and low light. Might wait a week or so and see what Canon announces in early March. 
Thanks!


----------



## Winona (Apr 3, 2022)

Is my 2017 computer going to recognize information from the R6? I’ve heard some people mention file issues that I don’t understand. 

Also-I have an adapter for my DSLR for the 100-400. Can I use that with the RF to EF adapter? 

I also want a canon 70-200 but can’t afford the RF one. I was thinking a used one, f4 version I. Anyone use it with the R6?


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 3, 2022)

Winona said:


> Is my 2017 computer going to recognize information from the R6? I’ve heard some people mention file issues that I don’t understand.
> 
> Also-I have an adapter for my DSLR for the 100-400. Can I use that with the RF to EF adapter?
> 
> I also want a canon 70-200 but can’t afford the RF one. I was thinking a used one, f4 version I. Anyone use it with the R6?




It is the software, not the computer.  Just make sure that whatever software you use to edit raw files will work with the .cr3 format.  By now the current version of almost all editing software does so.

The EF to RF adapter will enable you to use any EF lens on your R6.

I'm not sure what adapter you're referring to for your 100-400 lens.

I use the EF 70 to 200 f 2.8 lens on the R6.  Works perfectly.


----------



## Winona (Apr 3, 2022)

Thanks. Hmmm. Can’t update LR/PS. Not sure if it’s age of computer or too much stuff on it. Need to work on that quickly. Thanks.


----------



## kevintevin (Apr 21, 2022)

I should have to say low light wildlife or Those last few pictures are low light  but good enough to record a moment in time. Really good for that High of ISO


----------



## Space Face (Apr 21, 2022)

Winona said:


> I am glad I remembered this thread. Photo flyer-I thought you had the R5, but now I see it was the R6. I feel limited with my 80D and planning a National park trip this June. I really want a nice camera set up this trip. The R7 is taking forever and we don’t even know what it will be yet, although maybe an announcement to come soon.
> 
> Anyway-I guess the biggest concern Is reach for wildlife and megapixels. I have never used FF and never feel I have enough reach as is. I see above you had some cropped photos that look good. Anyone have found this to be a problem? I do pet photography, wildlife, landscape. Hobby, but like pro results ( that’s eventually my goal-before I die I want to be really good at something LOL).
> 
> ...


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the cropping abilities of photos taken with the R6. I did many, many hours of research and video watching before I opted for the R6 over the R5.  The better low light performance swung it for me.

Unless you are thinking of printing huge prints the 20mp is more than enough for general wildlife cropping.

Obviously the quality of glass used will have a bearing but I got the 800mm f/11 and wow what a combo.  I haven't even had the 500 f/4L on it yet.

I can't speak highly enough of the R6 albeit I'm still getting used to it.  Throw in the animal eye tracking AF an IBIS and it's a wonderfully powerful tool.  I don't think you'll regret it if you decide on it. In fact I know you won't.

If I remember later when I get back to my PC I'll post an uncropped and cropped image of a bird for you to compare.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 21, 2022)

@Winona

Here's a couple of examples of the uncropped and unedited straight out of camera shots (only converted to JPEG from the DNG files) compared to the cropped and edited final format.  You can judge for yourself on the detail retention of the R6's sensor but I think it's pretty awsome and more than edequate for this type of wildlife shots.  Both were taken with the 800mm f/11.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## photoflyer (Apr 21, 2022)

Space Face said:


> @Winona
> 
> Here's a couple of examples of the uncropped and unedited straight out of camera shots (only converted to JPEG from the DNG files) compared to the cropped and edited final format.  You can judge for yourself on the detail retention of the R6's sensor but I think it's pretty awsome and more than edequate for this type of wildlife shots.  Both were taken with the 800mm f/11.




Looks good to me but I'm biased.  It wasn't until I actually started using the R6 for my sports shooting that I understood why the 1DX Mark III was "only" 20 megapixels.  The file sizes are completely manageable especially if you use the compressed format, and there's plenty of headroom for cropping if you need to.  Oh, and for night sports where the lighting is less than optimal, jack up the iso and let her rip.


----------



## Winona (Apr 21, 2022)

These look great! Thank you for taking the time.  I may be ordering tomorrow. Do you use the UHS II card? I heard you can use the I card and I won’t be doing much video. Maybe a couple minute video.


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 21, 2022)

Winona said:


> These look great! Thank you for taking the time.  I may be ordering tomorrow. Do you use the UHS II card? I heard you can use the I card and I won’t be doing much video. Maybe a couple minute video.



I use reasonably fast cards but nothing special.  I don't shoot video and I don't "spray and pray" even though I shoot a lot of sports.   I can't remember waiting for the buffer to clear.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 22, 2022)

Winona said:


> These look great! Thank you for taking the time.  I may be ordering tomorrow. Do you use the UHS II card? I heard you can use the I card and I won’t be doing much video. Maybe a couple minute video.


You're welcome.

I'll get back to you in a wee while and give you the exact card model I use.  I don't do video either but I did get reasonably fast cards too.  Probably faster than needed to be honest.  Because of the file sizes compared to a higher mp sensor you'd struggle to hit the buffer as I do with the 50mp 5Dsr on occasion.


----------



## Space Face (Apr 22, 2022)

Sandisc Extreme Pro, 64gb, 170MB/s.

As I said, way quicker than needed but I just ordered a couple when I bought the R6, 800 f/11, grip and extra batteries etc.


----------



## Winona (May 21, 2022)

Got it! I know the R7 is coming, but I want a FF and have a trip coming soon. I went with kit lens so I have a walk around, and the RF 800 f11. I also have a 100-400 and wide angle EF. 

I so far love it! Just some test shots, but most of these are cropped a lot! They look so good on full screen. Very little to no processing since these were JPEGs





I like how this turned out. 




Major crop just because I wanted to see how 20 np holds up. 




1/30 and ISO 12,800!!!!  I usually can not get photos indoors. All above are 24-104 f4-7.1





I cropped most of the picture away. The 800 RF. I had others, but nothing exciting. Birds were scarce today. 

I still need to try it with the 100-400 and extender. 

Problem is-the 800 doesn’t fit in my bag😞 Guess I need to figure that out quick. 

I think I’ll let my daughter use the 80D and we will share. That way we are always prepared with a landscape and wildlife set up for the trip. Problem is she just cracked the back screen on my old T2i-do I trust her????

Anyway-very pleased so far.


----------



## photoflyer (May 21, 2022)

Winona said:


> Got it! I know the R7 is coming, but I want a FF and have a trip coming soon. I went with kit lens so I have a walk around, and the RF 800 f11. I also have a 100-400 and wide angle EF.
> 
> I so far love it! Just some test shots, but most of these are cropped a lot! They look so good on full screen. Very little to no processing since these were JPEGs
> 
> ...


Excellent.  I use the EF 100-400 4.5-5.6 Mii L on the R6 and a Canon 300 f 2.8 IS (an almost optically perfect lens) and when sifting through a sports event where I used both it is hard to tell them apart.

Also, I strongly suggest you learn to change settings and review images through the EVF.  This may be my favorite feature.  I keep the view screen closed to protect it a never have to stop looking through the EVF.  To do this you have to memorize the position of the buttons by feel but doing so is game changing.

Also, I got the battery grip.  For me it was more about ergonomics but longer battery life is a big benefit.

Also, also, you can change the batteries without ever removing them from the camera.  The charger must be USB PD grade and about 30 watts but now the same charger can be used to power my notebook computer, my phone and recharge my R6.   So I leave the charger that came with it at home. One last gadget to take on trips.  I even have one of these that plugs into the accessory port in the car so on a road trip I can recharge the camera while I drive.  Oh, I found this only works on the Canon batteries. 

Not sure what your wide angle EF lens is but on the R6 it now has image stabilization if it didn't before.

I can't emphasize enough how important dual back button focus configuration is for serious sports and wildlife shooting.  You'll have to watch this video, there are others out there that describe how to do this, but it has enabled me to get shots that I otherwise would have missed.






I value my 7D MII but I'm getting on the list this week, hopefully, for the R7.  An R6 crop sensor will be just out of this world!    I'll shoot sports with both...best of both worlds.


----------



## Winona (May 21, 2022)

Thanks for the ideas. I already went to dial back button focus. I had to change it right away because muscle memory won’t have it any other way. I saw the recommendation for dual. 

The charger is interesting. I’ll look into that. Although I need to see if 80D takes the same batteries. If so then I need to bring the charger anyway. 

I’ll try using the EVF more. I did take to this camera very quickly. Although I did push something that messed things up. Took a little bit to figure out what I did. 

I’ll play more tomorrow if weather permits.


----------



## Winona (May 22, 2022)

R6 with 100-400 plus 1.4 extender. Good focus on the photos. I could never get the extender to work with the 80D. Very heavy though. Doubt I’ll use the extender much. Probably sell both for the 100-500 at some point-if it’s lighter. 

Not much wildlife this morning so I put the animals to work. My cat comes when called. Lol. The 3 rd photo is heavily cropped.  The second photo-she wasn’t looking at me and it took a second for eye focus to work, but then locked on. Sometimes it locked onto the dogs nose, but from far away it looks like 3 eyes. Effortless.


----------



## Antonio Sanchez (Jun 8, 2022)

I just got my Canon R6 last month. Here's what I have so far.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 9, 2022)

It also has the ability to take pictures with the horizon level🤭😁😁


----------

